# So vieeeele verschiedene Gläser bei Oakley, welches nehmen???



## Rinne (22. März 2008)

Halllo !

Ich besorg mir ne Half Jacket von Oakley, bringt meine cousine mit USA, sind dort zur zeit extrem billig.  

mein problem ist, welche farben der gläser soll ich nehmen???
es gibt ca. 10 verschiedene varianten, von blau über pink bis diverse orangene gläser.
Vielleicht kann mir von euch jemand ein paar empfehlen.

Vielen Dank, und trotzdem schöne Ostern!!!


----------



## CaseOnline (22. März 2008)

Rinne schrieb:


> mein problem ist, welche farben der gläser soll ich nehmen???
> es gibt ca. 10 verschiedene varianten, von blau über pink bis diverse orangene gläser.
> Vielleicht kann mir von euch jemand ein paar empfehlen.



Transitions Black Persimmon/Grey - besser geht's zum biken nicht!

Auch frohe Ostern!
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rinne (22. März 2008)

Ohh, diese gläser schiessen über mein budget hinaus, sind es sicherlich wert, aber geht nicht!
gibts die ähnlich auch als standard gläser?

danke!


----------



## CLICKETYCLACK (22. März 2008)

oder Fire Iridium

wobei ich sagen muss, daß die gläser der adidas evil eye climacool pro
(trail silver) alle oakley gläser schlagen die ich bisher hatte und das waren immerhin 6 verschiedene
hinzu kommt die absolut geile antifog beschichtung


----------



## CaseOnline (22. März 2008)

Rinne schrieb:


> Ohh, diese gläser schiessen über mein budget hinaus, sind es sicherlich wert, aber geht nicht!
> gibts die ähnlich auch als standard gläser?
> 
> danke!



Hmmm... Die Transitions ersetzen bei mir mehrere Brillen, da ich sie von "bedeckt und wolkig" bis "strahlender Sonnenschein" nutzen kann. Auch sehr genial: Beim Wechsel von hell nach dunkel und zurück, z.B. auf dem MTB beim Wechsel zwischen Wald und Feld. Nur Nachts fahre ich ein Klarglas. Bei den Standard-Gläsern verzichtest Du entsprechend auf den Transition-Vorteil.

Das mit dem Budget, ok, ist ein Problem... 

Cheers,
Marc


----------



## Rinne (22. März 2008)

ich hab überhaupt keine ahnung wo die unterschiede liegen, dachte bisher das die beschichtung eben anders ist.
hab ich das richtig verstanden, die Transitions ersetzen wechselgläser und sind bei jedem wetter einsetzbar?? und sind die farben dann nur geschmacksache?


----------



## yellow_ö (23. März 2008)

yupps, so ähnlich.

die Transitions von Oakley sind beinahe denen optischer Brillen (sowas verwende ich) ebenbürtig.
Dunkeln stark ab, sind auch schnell wieder sehr hell (das kann keine andere Bikesonnenbrille, besonders nicht die gelobten Specialized Modelle mit ihren rosa Gläsern)

Mit den Farben ist Geschmackssache, aber eigentlich ist eine getönte Brille sinnlos.
Schon das Rausfiltern des UV-Anteils des Lichts reicht aus, dass unser Auge bei voller Sonne nicht mehr deutlich zu viel Helligkeit abbekommt und alles weitere an Tönung nimmt Licht weg. In der Sonne egal, schon im Schatten und natürlich bei miesem Wetter, Dämmerung, ..., äußerst schlecht.

Das "Aufhellen" durch Zuckerlfarben (geld/orange) ist eine tolle Marketingblase, in Wahrheit nimmt das natürlich auch Helligkeit weg und ein Klarglas wäre dann besser (denn diese Gläser werden nicht für Sonne, sondern für schlechte Lichtverhältnisse empfohlen)

"Schlimmste" Bedingung: lichter Wald mit seitlich von vorne einstrahlender Sonne, "flackernder" Licht-/Schattenwechsel. Mit ner Sonnenbrille blind, mit Klarglas wieder besser.

Aber natürlich kein Stich am Eissalon, dort brauchts eine dunkle Sonnenbrille


----------



## Jocki (23. März 2008)

Die "Zuckerlfarben" haben einen Vorteil: Bei schlechter Sicht verstärken sie den Hell/Dunkel kontrast. Ist eher im Winter bei Schnee interessant, dort bringts was so dass man Konturen besser erkennen kann.Ich bevorzuge auch möglichst helle Gläser mit einer leichten Verspiegelung. Da wird man dann auch im Schnee bzw. am Wasser nicht geblendet. Schaut halt nicht so cool aus.


----------



## F.O.B. (23. März 2008)

Kann CaseOnline nur Recht geben! Ich habe die Racing Jacket mit den gleichen Scheiben und für die Dunkelheit eine nur noch zweite mit klaren "Gläsern".
@Rinne: Warst Du noch nicht auf der HP von Oakley und hast auf Produktsuche "Lens Tints" eingegeben? Dort kannst alle Scheiben bei unterschiedlichen Licht- und Wetterverhältnissen "ausprobieren".


----------



## Härtner (24. März 2008)

Habe ein Flak Jacket XLJ im Array Set gekauft finde ich prima 

Weisses Glas Orangens Glas und Transitions Black Persimmon/Grey 


Frage die Gläser beschlagen recht schnell oder ??


----------



## Sludig667 (1. April 2008)

Moin, 

stehe auch vor der Qual der Wahl für die Racing Jacket mit Transitions :

VR50 vs. Black Persimmon

wobei mir die weiße Brille vom Style her mehr zusagt  

Was würdet ihr empfehlen oder nehmen sich die beiden Glastypen nicht soviel ??

THX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mrsiro (1. April 2008)

Ich habe auch ewig überlegt und mich schliesslich für VR28 BlackIridium (Radar) entschieden. Bin rundum zufrieden, super glas


----------



## Reignman (26. August 2008)

habe die Oakley Radar, Chrystal Black.
ist mir für die kommende jahreszeit zu dunkel, suche daher nach Wechselgläsern.
Welche würdets ihr empfehlen? Klar, Gelb, Orange
was wäre das optimale Wechselglas bei schlechteren Lichtverhältnissen?


----------



## F.O.B. (26. August 2008)

@Reignman: Wenn Du viel im Dunkeln fährst würde ich klare Gläser nehmen. Ich habe die Radar mit Clear Vented Range Scheibe. In der Dämmerung oder bei trüben Wetter sagten mir die gelben Scheiben wegen dem aufhellenden Effekt sehr zu.


----------



## Reignman (26. August 2008)

ja Danke, dunkel ist natürlich Auslegungssache.
Meine eher die kommende Jahreszeit im Wald. Da ist einfach meine bisherige Brille zu dunkel.
daher tendiere ich nun zwischen klar und gelb.
orange, kenne ich noch von der M-Frame. Ist schlechten Lichtverhältnissen auch schon ziemlich grenzwertig.


----------



## dantist (7. Mai 2009)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Tungsten Iridium Polarized Gläsern? Eignen sich diese zum biken?


----------



## cyclo-dude (7. Mai 2009)

ich glaube ich habe auch mal gesehen das die VR jeweils gut sein sollen ebenso wie das 
g30, ich glaube das sind die allround gläser, wobei die wenns bischen dunkler ist also im wald oder dämmerung und wenns richtig hell ist immer schlechter sind als klar, gelb und dunkel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (8. Mai 2009)

@Rinne:

Wenn du noch keine Half Jacket hast, soll deine Cousine mal nach nem Set gucken, nennt sich Array.
Das beinhaltet neben dem Rahmen drei Wechselgläser und ein spezielles Etui, in dem du alles unterbringen kannst. Habe ich mir selbst vor drei Jahren bei ebay.com gekauft, mein Array war mit Black Iridium, orangen und klaren Gläsern bestückt. Die BI Gläser nutze ich kaum, da sie mir zu dunkel sind, sobald ich in den Schatten (z.B. Wald) komme. Ich fahre im Hellen ausschließlich mit den orangen Gläsern (Persimmon), damit komme ich selbst bei leichter Dämmerung im Wald noch super zurecht. Nur bei sehr dunklem Wetter oder bei Nightrides nehme ich die klaren Gläser.
Ich komme mit orangenen Gläsern auch deutlich besser zurecht als mit gelben, ich fand gelb auf Dauer austrengend für die Augen. Bei den orangen gewöhnt sich mein Auge/Hirn schnell an die Farbe und gleicht das aus, so dass ich die "falschen" Fabren nicht mehr wahrnehme, bei gelb war das nicht so.
Noch ein Tip: Ich habe mir im Nachhinein mal orange Gläser mit einer bläulich schimmernden Beschichtung gekauft, ich meine die hießen "High Intensity Persimmon". Haben gegenüber den normalen Persimmon einen besseren Kontrast, sind allerdings einen Tick dunkler.

Auch solltest du dir überlegen, welche Gläserform du brauchst. Für mich war die XLJ perfekt, da bei den normalen unten der Spalt zu groß war, hängt aber von der Kopfform ab.


----------

